# Another Old Strela On The Way...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Left the sniper on this one and it actually won for a change!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

wow xanti- that looks to be an owld bugger, nice though









john


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The seconds chrono hand is not original and perhaps also the chrono minute hand but otherwise this dial

layout is one of the early first series from 1959


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

What are you gonna do with it?

Leave as is, restore or just repair?

Must have been quit a looker in its day.

Toby


----------

